# Primer descenso controlado al nucleo de un cometa.



## yosimiro (Nov 12, 2014)

¿Vieron esto?
http://www.abc.es/ciencia/20141112/abci-alminuto-aterrizaje-rosetta-cometa-201411121105.html


----------



## tiago (Nov 13, 2014)

Sip. Es dificil de creer que haya necesitado 10 años para alcanzar el cometa y haya tenido éxito.

Saludos.


----------



## Ardogan (Nov 13, 2014)

La capsula Philae no se si quedo del todo bien agarrada al cometa: mientras descendía debía encenderse un propulsor en la cabeza para que empuje la sonda contra el cometa. Eso no funcionó. Las comunicaciones sí funcionaron bien, y aparentemente no hubo problemas con las cámaras/sensores hasta ahora.

El tren de aterrizaje tiene unos arpones que debían dispararse con pirotécnica para enterrarse (encometarse? ) y tener agarre, y parece que no penetraron la superficie del cometa (quizás ese disparo hizo rebotar a la sonda, por no funcionar el propulsor).
Hay un riesgo cierto de que al no estar firmemente sujeto la sonda pueda ser expulsada a medida que el cometa se acerque al sol y empiece a expulsar gases, la gravedad propia del cometa es muy baja (tiene algunos kilómetros de largo).
Hicieron una transmisión en vivo como de 8 horas!!!.

Hoy hacen una actualización:
http://www.esa.int/esatv/Transmissions/2014/11/Rosetta_Philae_landing_Media_Briefing
Thu, Nov 13, 2014 | 13:00 - 15:00 GMT | 14:00 - 16:00 CET

Una hazaña prodigiosa, y lo más interesante está por venir. 

Hay casi 1 año donde se va a poder ver desde adentro -en primera fila- que pasa cuando un cometa entra al sistema solar interno, como se forma la cola, la composición química del cometa, que pasa cuando llega al punto más cerca al sol... toda información clave para entender la formación del sistema solar y dar un pasito más en la respuesta a la pregunta ¿de dónde venimos?

Datos de color: la temperatura del cometa es más alta de lo que se creía. ¿Significa esto que en los cometas se pueden dar reacciones químicas (más temperatura = más energía disponible) para producir aminoácidos (ya se detectó glicina) y compuestos orgánicos precursores de la vida?

Oscuridad: las imágenes del cometa están coloreadas artificialmente. No hay nada blanco en el cometa, es más negro que el color más negro que se puede lograr en la tierra.

Composición: hace un tiempo se pensaba que los cometas eran básicamente trozos de hielo sucios. Ya no, los datos de Rosetta muestran que hay compuestos orgánicos, y que no es solamente hielo.

Procedencia del cometa: viene del cinturón de Kuiper, más alla de las órbitas de Urano y Neptuno. Estudiar este cometa puede dar información de que hay en el cinturón de Kuiper. ¿Podremos a futuro usar ese cinturón como fuente de energía, agua y materiales para misiones tripuladas al sistema solar exterior dentro de 50 o 100 años?.

Me entusiasmé... quizás cometí errores en lo de arriba, no soy astrofísico pero encuentro la exploración espacial fascinante.
Acá links de gente SI sabe (no como yo )

http://danielmarin.naukas.com/2014/11/12/philae-ha-aterrizado-bitacora-de-rosetta-8/
http://www.esa.int/esatv/Television
http://www.space.com/27697-rosetta-comet-landing-full-coverage.html

Que linda época que estamos viviendo para ver cosas como esta.
Felicitaciones a todos los europeos por haber invertido recursos, tiempo, esfuerzo, y animarse a hacer lo que nadie hizo antes.
Per aspera ad astra

/////////////////////////////////////////////////
Edición: más información
La cuenta de livestream de ESA:
http://new.livestream.com/ESA
La cuentas de twitter de Philae y Rosetta!!!:
https://twitter.com/Philae2014
https://twitter.com/ESA_Rosetta
Canal de ESA en youtube:
http://www.youtube.com/user/ESA/videos
Webcast #cometlanding:
http://new.livestream.com/esa/cometlanding
Blog de Rosetta:
http://blogs.esa.int/rosetta/

Linda historia de los nombres. Rosetta es una piedra que contenía inscripciones en griego, demótico y jeroglíficos egipcios; que fue clave para decodificar la escritura jeroglífica por Champollion, luego de que muchos otros fracasaran y llegaran a considerar que eran simplemente decoraciones.
Philae es una isla del río Nilo, actualmente inundada por la represa de Asuán. En esa isla había un obelisco que también tenía inscripciones en múltiples lenguas. El obelisco fue transportado junto con otros templos antes de la inundación
Estas inscripciones datan del período en que Egipto fue gobernado por los griegos durante la dinastía Ptolemaica, desde la muerte de Alejandro Magno (~300AC) hasta la conquista romana de Grecia (30 AC).
¿Pero para que entretenerse con mi imprecisa descripción cuando el propio Carl Sagan cuenta la historia en Cosmos? (capítulo 12, Encyclopaedia Galactica, desde minuto 9m25s):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?list=U...feature=player_detailpage&v=AUjGIBFJIdQ#t=565

¿Y que tiene que ver la piedra Roseta y el obelisco de Philae con la misión espacial?. Estos dos elementos fueron la clave para que Champollion pudiera descifrar la escritura jeroglífica, y con eso abrir la puerta a toda la documentación escrita de la perdida civilización del antiguo Egipto; recuperando parte de la historia de la humanidad miles de años AC.
La misión espacial también va a ser la clave para descubrir como se forman los sistemas solares, y también por que no recuperar esa historia que todavía no conocemos y está escrita en los cometas.

//////////////
Edición 2:

Entrevista a un Ingeniero Electrónico Argentino Diego Pazos, de Malargüe provincia de Mendoza. Es el encargado de la estación de ESA en esa locación, que es parte de la red estaciones distribuidas en el globo para  tener cobertura global.
http://secciones.cienradios.com.ar/...sion-rosetta-el-philae-envio-la-primera-foto/

http://www.esa.int/Our_Activities/Operations/Malarguee_-_DSA_3

/////////////////////
Edición 3:
Cómics y humor!!!
Una serie enorme de xkcd (navegar con flechas):
http://xkcd1446.org/#0
o
http://www.explainxkcd.com/wiki/index.php/Main_Page

http://theoatmeal.com/blog/comet

http://xkcd.com/1402/


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 13, 2014)

Ardogan dijo:


> . . . Acá links de gente SI sabe (no como yo ) . . .



Dijo Confucio (Filósofo Chino 551 a. C. - 479 a. C.): _*"Lo importante NO es saber, sino conocer el teléfono de quién SI sabe"*_


----------



## Ardogan (Nov 15, 2014)

Bueno... parece que la pobre Philae llegó a su fin... nunca digas nunca pero parece que hasta acá nomás 
Rebotó 2 veces al aterrizar (en el primer rebote alcanzó algún que otro kilómetro de altura sobre el cometa) y se desvío de la zona de aterrizaje objetivo; fue a parar al lado de una pared que le hace sombra.

http://danielmarin.naukas.com/2014/...-problemas-para-philae-bitacora-de-rosetta-9/

http://danielmarin.naukas.com/2014/11/15/philae-agoniza-sobre-el-cometa-bitacora-de-rosetta-10/

Batería críticamente baja, los paneles generan casi nada de energía (~décima parte necesaria para calentar la sonda y hacerla funcionar) y solo quedó mandarla a hibernar.
¿Hay alguna esperanza de que vuelva a funcionar?. Quizás cuando se acerque al sol le pueda dar luz suficiente... poco probable.
Trataron de hacer la mayor cantidad de experimentos posibles antes de que muera la batería, no todos anduvieron bien. Al menos lograron transmitir todos los datos antes.

La foto en la parte de abajo a la izquierda muestra la batería del Philae:






Imagen - fuente:
http://twitter.com/elakdawalla
retweet  de:
http://twitter.com/FrancescoTop

Como consuelo, Rosetta sigue viva y funcionando 100%, todavía tenemos 1 año para viajar al lado de un cometa.

Un brindis por Philae!!!!


----------

